# Are sealed beam lamps still popular?



## lectraplayer (Feb 1, 2014)

I see 'em still popping up from time to time, and I can really adapt them to the widest beam, brightest, longest lasting, most manageable, baddest lights my twisted mind can come up quickly. I like sealed beams. So far I have a Radar Lite and a Ray-O-Vac Sportsman. I know they took bolt-on Eveready blocks I still see at our local hardware stores. Who still uses these now? 

Something I did notice is that the beam is way narrower than I like (keeping in mind what I hinted to earlier). What was such a tight spot intended for and how successful was it for the purpose?


----------



## Backpacker Light (Feb 2, 2014)

lectraplayer said:


> I see 'em still popping up from time to time.....
> 
> What was such a tight spot intended for and how successful was it for the purpose?



I also have been picking them up at garage sales, flea markets, etc. for almost nothing. They seem to always work, no matter how old or beat-up.

The tight beam is designed for throw, and of course had many popular uses. On a boat in a lake at night it was essential to find your way back to the dock. I know raccoon hunters found them useful to spot those "shining eyes" 30-40 feet up a tree trunk. And as mentioned, the battery life is long. I still have one loaded with batteries in my garage in case my dog takes off or I hear something in the woods.


----------



## zdeamon (Apr 29, 2014)

I have 3 sealed beam flashlights haha 


My first one is a EverReady Captain Lantern No.9100 that uses a 731 battery.

Second one is a Big Beam No.164 with beacon lamp from 1953.

Third one is the rarest and oldest one i have.

Third one is a Early Big Beam No.1000 Teledyne Huge lantern that uses a EverReady No.716 Battery.

I have not found anyone on the internet that has the same model as i have , Even looked on Big Beams website they dont have it as well the one that have shown is a Model 1001 which takes a newer style battery.

I have the original battery and and looking to make a reproduction battery since the flashlights battery is a 24 cell 9 volt battery.


----------

